# Advice on family job, "I love lucy" metal kitchen cabinets and saving money



## Tony Coats (Oct 12, 2008)

Looking for just a little advice...


I'll start by saying This is a money saver job. I'm considering to prime everything with behr primer (maybe, maybe not!) and finishing with...
behr, valspar or "Kilz - Casual colors satin" from wally world. :yes: (which is best?)


Family member just inherited a small 1950 3 bdr ranch that I started working on today, tearing down paper in kitchen. 

Going to be painting all rooms, walls, ceilings and trim along with some metal kitchen cabinets.

Walls are all unpainted original wood paneling.

Heavy cigarette smoker lived there for the last 8 years but before that it was never smoked in since built in 1950.

Some walls were papered and never primed so had a hard time removing what seems to be super glue used to hang the paper. 

I took care of that with my sander and now them walls are pretty smooth.



My questions...

What primer would you recommend. The person is close family and has little money to spend on this.

I was planing on getting a 5 of what I mostly use, zinsser 123 bullseye and just hit everything, the bare wood walls, ceilings and bare wood trim.

Does bullseye cover mild nicotine stains? I cant actually see any stains but the rag turns light brown when wiping down the walls. I'm usualy working repaints for non smokers so not to sure about that.

Is there a cheaper route thats safe to use? I always use 123 but kilz (water base) is a little cheaper.

I could always go an even cheaper route and get behr primer but I've never used it and a little scared to try it from what I've read here.

I'm trying to save money so I'm not sure if I should give it a shot or not.


My other question...

What to use on the original "I love Lucy" metal kitchen cabinets?

They seem to have the original high gloss enamel on them with a few spots of bare metal showing here and there.

I was thinking to spot prime the metal with zinsser BIN, then sand with 120, and spray 2-3 coats with a quality oil base enamel (gloss white).

Does that sound right? Any recommendations on a the finish paint? 

Trying to save but want these cabinets to look nice for her.



I appreciate any advice or recommendations.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Chris!!! Where's Chris? Anybody seen Chris??? Dammit.... 

Need to let Chris give his advice on paint and primer for this job.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Primer....If you arent sure, OIL!! I wouldnt trust the 123 for that application. Bin Shellac primer would work the best, but probably be a little more expensive than Kilz.

Cabinets...DTM ( Direct to Metal ) oil or acrylic. The oil will give the best end result. There is no need to prime them when using DTM paint. Just clean and paint. The DTM will cost a bit more, but the labor savings will more than pay for it. Two coats DTM on clean cabinets and that should do it.

Walls...After they're primed, finish with your choice.


----------



## Tony Coats (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks NCPaint1. I understand what your saying about going with BIN or another oil primer but I'd like to stay away from using that much oil if possible. Also trying to save money for her. Labor is not an issue since it is a close relative and she's not moving in for a while. I also have plenty of help.

I see zinsser includes nicotine on the product page for 123 SPRAY can...
http://www.zinsser.com/product_detail.asp?ProductID=185

But not included on gallon product page...
http://www.zinsser.com/product_detail.asp?ProductID=11

They are both the same right, both water base? 


As for the DTM on the cabinets, I love the results of a good DTM and use a lot of SW's DTM Acrylic but since I'm painting over paint, not metal, do I not have other good options? There's only a few dime sized spots showing metal so the stuff on there is pretty tuff to have lasted around 60 years. I'm sure they were never repainted, they even have the original metal tag inside dated 1949.

I definitely agree with your recommendations but just looking for other options. Look forward to more replies. Thanks again


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm going to agree with NCPaint and say you should use BIN. 1-2-3 won't block nicotine stains. Over wood panelling the MINIMUM i'd use is Cover Stain. But you're safer with BIN as it sticks to everything. 

What's on those cabinets now? Oil or Acrylic? 

You'd be wasting your time using anything beher, and their primers are no good.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Sorry dude. You HAVE to kilz or bin the nicotine. Take the penalty lap and get on with the job.
123 says "stains might come through 1st coat so you may need 2 coats" This alone makes it expensive.

One time, on a nicotine job, I;
123ed, it bled,
123ed again and topcoated, it bled,
kilzed and top coated. That did it, but 5 coats


Do you have an HVLP? I would look at automotive finishes for the cabinets.


----------



## Tony Coats (Oct 12, 2008)

Rcon said:


> I'm going to agree with NCPaint and say you should use BIN. 1-2-3 won't block nicotine stains. Over wood panelling the MINIMUM i'd use is Cover Stain. But you're safer with BIN as it sticks to everything.
> 
> What's on those cabinets now? Oil or Acrylic?
> 
> You'd be wasting your time using anything beher, and their primers are no good.


Oil I think. I havent tried to test them yet. I dont think denatured alcohol would work testing would it? How else would I know since they are so old and have been wiped hundreds of times over the years?



Bender said:


> Sorry dude. You HAVE to kilz or bin the nicotine. Take the penalty lap and get on with the job.
> 123 says "stains might come through 1st coat so you may need 2 coats" This alone makes it expensive.
> 
> One time, on a nicotine job, I;
> ...


No, it's broke, I planned on using spray cans.  There's only 5 cabinets.

Thanks alot guys, Great advice everyone.

I'm on a quick break at home so I'll get back later.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

This can't be real,check the IP please???? If it is real,Dude,the money you think you are going to save by going cheap on your primer & mats. will cause you to do it all over again when you find it didn't work! Bin the smoke! trust me we do tons of fire damage & old guy cigar damage,it's the same thing!! DTM the cabinets.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> This can't be real,check the IP please???? If it is real,Dude,the money you think you are going to save by going cheap on your primer & mats. will cause you to do it all over again when you find it didn't work! Bin the smoke! trust me we do tons of fire damage & old guy cigar damage,it's the same thing!! DTM the cabinets.


Whoop Whoop :thumbup:


----------



## i painter (Mar 14, 2010)

Tony Coats said:


> My questions...
> 
> What primer would you recommend. The person is close family and has little money to spend on this.



Wait until they have the money to do it right.

I agree with the notion, if you go cheap you'll pay extra for it in the long run. Doing it once wrong and redoing it right is going to be more expensive for both time and material than doing it right the first time. 

If you don't want to use DTM for the cabs, how about XIM 400? It comes in aerosols since your hvlp is down. You can finish with *any* paint in an hour or two. For the rest, pigmented shellac.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Chris!!! Where's Chris? Anybody seen Chris??? Dammit....
> 
> Need to let Chris give his advice on paint and primer for this job.


If you ment me, I was, am, holding comments in check. Anyone who posts


"
I'll start by saying This is a money saver job. I'm considering to prime everything with behr primer (maybe, maybe not!) and finishing with...
behr, valspar or "Kilz - Casual colors satin" from wally world. :yes: (which is best?)"



just does not deserve to get a real answer and obviously should be posting on the DYI site and not here.

Mr Wolf made me say it:whistling2::jester:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

....took you long enough.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Honestly how many cabinets are there that buying cheap primer would save more than a few dollars?


----------



## paintsplater (Mar 3, 2010)

Oil base primer is the only thing that will save you from having to recoat it more then once. I like kilz oil prim. works great


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> ....took you long enough.


 
computer malfunction


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

Zinsser Smart Prime hands down the best stain covering primer i have used and water based to boot!!!


----------

